# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Girl Calls 911 After Touching Elf On The Shelf😍

## HawkTheSlayer

*Girl calls 911 after touching Elf on the Shelf*

_Dec 24, 2015 02:37 AM_
OLD BRIDGE, NJ (WCBS/CNN) - It’s a Christmas tradition in many households - an elf to watch over all the girls and boys to make sure they’ve been good all year. because Santa is coming to town.
Seven-year-old Isabella Laperuta - Izzie for short - watched the Elf on the Shelf movie and learned the No. 1 rule is that you can’t touch the elf, or he will lose his Christmas magic.
When Izzie’s elf fell out of a stocking and onto the floor, she called 911.
“I was nervous,” Izzie said. “I was very scared. I thought Santa wasn’t going to come.”
Her mom, Lynanne. woke up from a nap to find police at her door, checking to make sure everything was all right.

“She thought she killed the elf, or the elf was injured, and Santa would be upset, and Santa wouldn’t come,” Lynanne LaPeruta said.
Lt. Joseph Mandola said the responding officer wanted to reassure her.
“He said, ‘Don’t worry. Everything is OK. It was an accident, and Santa will come,” Mandola said of the officer who responded to Izzie’s call
And Santa did make a quick visit, with the Old Bridge Fire Department.
Isabella’s father, Peter, said, “I liked the fact she know how to call 911 in case there really was an emergency.
Isabella is grateful to Santa, saying, “He gave me another chance.”
_Copyright 2015 WCBS via CNN. Al rights reserved._




Girl calls 911 after touching Elf on the Shelf - WAFB 9 News Baton Rouge, Louisiana News, Weather, Sports

----------

Pepper Belly (12-24-2015),Rutabaga (12-24-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

w. t. h.

----------


## Neo

:Geez:

----------


## Calypso Jones

If I were in the house and my little one did that, I think a paddling would be in order.

----------


## Coolwalker

I found that to be rather sweet.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

*sneaky little fascist elf is watching you
don't trust the elf*

----------



----------


## Quark

All I can say to all this is:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pepper Belly

> If I were in the house and my little one did that, I think a paddling would be in order.


Well look at you, Mrs Clause. Glad I didn't grow up in your trailer.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> w. t. h.


I thought it was sweet. I could never get the picture to copy. Kinda hard to convey a story like this without a picture of a seven year old. @Trinnity-can you insert the image fromyour end? Thanks & MC/HNY. 

Personally, I don't like elves. I think they are pas Bon and they are first cousins to trolls!!!
im more of a leprachaun(spelling?) lover. 
Especially about five feet tall withlong red hair and expensive parfum.

----------

Pepper Belly (12-24-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

yes it was sweet but this is what I see.     These kids don't depend on their parents...they depend on the authorities which equals government.    Some kid asked HIllary the other day, 'what are you gonna do about all this bullying'.   Seriously.  Our kids depend on gov't and not their own parents.   

I don't think this is a good thing.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Well look at you, Mrs Clause. Glad I didn't grow up in your trailer.


you would have had your little butt blistered on a daily basis.

----------

Pepper Belly (12-24-2015),Toefoot (12-24-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

A child's innocence.

----------


## Trinnity



----------



----------


## Pepper Belly

> you would have had your little butt blistered on a daily basis.


I was going to write it, Mrs Claws, but assumed you wouldn't get it.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


...and when girls grow up the drama only gets larger.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I was going to write it, Mrs Claws, but assumed you wouldn't get it.


You're not so big that I can't use my flyswatter on you.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You're not so big that I can't use my flyswatter on you.


My granma's favorite. Back in the sixties those things were heavy duty. 
I had a teacher that had a half inch nut wedged on the end of a long pencil. She would put a hole in your head and draw blood. She was a Barrow. Yes, *those Barrows* Clyde Barrow was her first cousin. Mean ole cuss at almost 90. She gave that up when the pencil broke on my head.

----------

Pepper Belly (12-24-2015)

----------


## Matt

I feel for the girl but this probably wasted time and valuable resources needed for real emergencies within the community.  This is poor parenting and this is what leads people to grow up thinking 911 is their personal hotline for non-emergencies: in other words an abuse of the 911 system. The parent should be fined. The kid needs to be taught better.

----------


## sachem

I think it is sweet.

----------

